# Freshwater system for sailboat



## Ulchute (Sep 19, 2009)

Folks:

I've got a 1976 Venture 25 I am getting ready to sail with my 12 year old son. The boat has a galley area that includes a sink but there is no fresh water tank, faucet/pump or holding tank. I've got a bit of experience with these systems in a small motor home but have never done one in a boat. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## brigadoonboat (Sep 30, 2007)

sink but no faucet?
bring bottled water to drink. 
if the sink has a drain, fit a jug of some kind under the drain, maybe use a pitcher for the water, otherwise a foot pump is best even if you have 12v for and electric one. the foot pump can run raw water for washing dishes and hands, etc, you can get a faucet at home depot. the foot pump right here in sailnet


----------



## Ulchute (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry but I guess I should have been more clear. What I mean is that there is space for tanks and a hole in the galley next to the sink where a faucet should be.

What I was looking for was whether anyone knew of an aftermarket set-up that might fit my boat. I think a hand pump would be appropriate. I've seen a similar boat with a thru-deck fitting for filling. How about emptying? Would this boat have had an electric pump in the bottom of the grey water holding tank for emptying?

Thanks again,


----------



## Ulchute (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear Folks:

Does anyone know about the original factory, fresh water set-up for the Venture 25'? Did the boat come with a fresh water tank and/or a grey water holding tank? 

My boat has a small sink and what I've been told is an ice well. Both are "molded in" to the galley, both have drains in the bottom with plastic hoses attached. The opposite ends of the hoses even have clamps left in place (loosened of course). The clamps seem to indicate that there may have been a system in the boat at one time but it has since been removed.

A photo or two illustrating how the boat may have been (optionally equipped) would be sincerely appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Is there a through hull for a sink drain? Sink water can drain overboard without a problem and this is the normal setup on boats. To my knowledge no boats come with a grey water holding tank, just rvs. A small tank can be installed for your water supply or you could plumb to a portable tank in cockpit locker or wherever it can be placed. You will need a vent on the tank whether portable or not. A hand pump is easy to fit beside the sink. Hope this helps.
Brian


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The pump and tank in My J24 are just like the Mk4 above and while i have kept water in it i was never able to keep it clean enough to call it drinking water


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that a foot pump and faucet is often far more useful in the galley than a flipper pump. Also, a raw water pump is often very useful too.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I've owned a boat with the hand pump, and my current boat has a Whale double acting foot pump. The foot pump is MUCH better! Easier to pump, and you have hands free to rinse or hold on.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## ProLuke (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,
I have an on demand pump going to my sink from a fresh water tank, somthing similar to "EVERFLO EF1000."

Works for me.


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

Your boat originally had a 5 gallon collapsable plastic water jug (Amazon.com: Fold a Carrier - 5 Gal: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41X%[email protected]@[email protected]@41X%2Bp2HvjPL) that can be purchased at any camping store. The sink drains directly to a thru-hull just above the water line. Its a very simple but operable system. It is also quiet easy to install a fresh water powered system similar to the one you have in your camper if you want to go that route. You can find a lot of info on your Venture here:
Ask A Macgregor Owner - SailboatOwners.com
and here:
MacGregorSailors.com

Good luck with your mods!


----------

